
Google Home Hubs endless loop - ejlangev
https://consumerist.com/2017/01/06/the-internet-is-transfixed-by-the-wonderfully-pointless-surreal-circular-debate-between-two-google-home-devices/
======
CarolineW
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13336416](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13336416)

